# Cub Cadet8345



## cobrakiss (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking at a Cub Cadet 8345 Compact tractor. Does anyone have any knowledge of them? Are part available (no dealer near me)? It has a loader and backhoe. 35 hp. Shuttleshift.

I'll use it to maintain roads on property, mowing fields, maintaining drainage ditches, etc.


----------

